
Egyptian Cryptocurrency Exchange Coming This Month - MasterTokens
http://www.cryptocoinstockexchange.com/egyptian-cryptocurrency-exchange-coming-this-month/
======
MasterTokens
Last month, the Central Bank of Egypt has shot down rumours that suggested it
would allow banks to handle cryptocurrencies.

